#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Projeto Firmware Free VIDA

## Thon

Bem já que dei o ponta pé inicial para construirmos nosso firmware resolvi abri este tópico e tomei a liberdade de sugerir o nome do projeto. VIDA.
Sejam bem-vindos todos que desejarem ajudar e aos que não quiserem agradecemos por não atrapalhar.
Então mão a obra amigos.

----------


## Bruno

vamo nessa

----------


## GrayFox

Mas porque VIDA e nao "Under" ?
UnderFirm
 :Frown: 6)

----------


## Bruno

boa under

----------


## infect

como o underlinux é uma grande comunidade e 90% das minhas dúvidas são respondidas aqui, acho mais que generoso chamar de under , underfirm , underlinux firmware ou algo do gênero  :Smile: .

pra começar gostaria de saber qual distro básica vamos iniciar o desenvolvimento. vão as que eu conheço.

01) realap:
testei o realap aqui e funciona bem, baseia-se no kernel 2.4.27 , driver madwifi e no webserver hhttpd. a desvantagem é que não consegui fazer wep ou nenhuma criptografia funcionar.

02) shortlinux
a versão mais fácil para desenvolvermos um firmware, só pegar no site www.euodeio.net , descompactar , e iniciar o install.sh. o link para o mirror do source forge "unc" está quebrado e não é feito os downloads necessários, então aconselho que alterem onde estiver "unc.sourceforge.net" para "ufpr.sourceforge.net"
Parabens ao Eliphas , mais uma fez pela iniciativa.

Ambos usam muitas coisas do projeto rtl8181.sourceforge.net vale dá uma lida no forum e nos howtos, tem muita informação lá.

eu voto no shortlinux, pois tem uns scripts bem fáceis para fazer a compilação e criação do firmware, no read-me tem todos os detalhes.

neste caso só precisariamos melhorar a interface web, criar alguns scripts de controle de tráfego, firewall, etc e tal.

gostaria também de propor que cada um seja "responsável" por uma parte de desenvolvimento do firm.este responsável irá receber e-mails com opiniões, conselhos, dúvidas e fragmentos de códigos para adicionar a versão final. temos várias partes possíveis:

kernel (rtl8181 , rtl8186 ,módulos, performance, portabilidade entre devices, cross compilers, libs, etc) --> INFeCT pega o kernel se nao se importarem.

drivers (madwifi , rtl8180 , rtl8139 , serial , leds, etc etc)

traffic control (controle de banda, QOS ....)

firewall (iptables,bridges, controle de mac, spoffing ....)

interface (interface web, scripts php ,páginas html , design.....)

utilitários (snmp , ssh ,wathdog, syslog....)

se esqueci de algo, postem aí:

leiam o README e postem suas dúvidas, o underlinux firmware está para nascer.

----------


## Bruno

o shortlinux 
é uma boa ideia

----------


## jrctec

bom eu to comprando um ovislink hoje pra meter firmware dentro dele e começcar a mexer também, quem precisar que teste algum e faça alguma coisa é de vcs!!!

----------


## roneyeduardo

pow galera...eu tenho um Ovislink paradaum aki, sem FW (tava brincando com ele...HuHEuE)...Mas pow, eu não tenho o cabo MAX232 pra bootar e uppar fw pra ele...A cidade onde moro é o fim do Mundo...não encontro esse chip nem a pau!!! Saca só, eu me comprometo a testar os FW nesse meu Ovis 1120 (e ainda posso implementar algumas funções - já que mexo bastante com iptables e HTB) se alguem puder enviar pra mim um cabo MAX232 (ou pelo menos as peças necessários). Eu pago o custo!!

Outra coisa, eu tenho umas idéias na cabeça pra parte de AP-client (pois pra mim é muito melhor usar um Ovis ou Zinwell num cliente que uma placa PCI). Ai vai as idéias:

- Controle de Banda na Interface (HTB) + QOS (isso pra priorizar VOIP p. ex. - essa parte eu posso, com a ajuda de algum scripteiro, implementar)

- Cliente de VPN IPSEC (para criptografar toda a comunicação entre o cliente e o Provedor - isso eu também mexo)

- NAT/Routing (basicão né!!!)

Bom, essas são as minhas necessidades para um FW, pois como falei, eu uso AP nos clientes (o que me livra de muitas dores de cabeça em relação às placas). Acho que muita gente também gostaria dessas funções num FW. 

Então, alguém ai poderia me dar uma força com o CABO MAX232 ? (eu pago...HuEHE). Qualquer coisa me contate em: roney {arroba} portalinfocenter.com.br

valeus!

----------


## jrctec

> pow galera...eu tenho um Ovislink paradaum aki, sem FW (tava brincando com ele...HuHEuE)...Mas pow, eu não tenho o cabo MAX232 pra bootar e uppar fw pra ele...A cidade onde moro é o fim do Mundo...não encontro esse chip nem a pau!!! Saca só, eu me comprometo a testar os FW nesse meu Ovis 1120 (e ainda posso implementar algumas funções - já que mexo bastante com iptables e HTB) se alguem puder enviar pra mim um cabo MAX232 (ou pelo menos as peças necessários). Eu pago o custo!!
> 
> Outra coisa, eu tenho umas idéias na cabeça pra parte de AP-client (pois pra mim é muito melhor usar um Ovis ou Zinwell num cliente que uma placa PCI). Ai vai as idéias:
> 
> - Controle de Banda na Interface (HTB) + QOS (isso pra priorizar VOIP p. ex. - essa parte eu posso, com a ajuda de algum scripteiro, implementar)
> 
> - Cliente de VPN IPSEC (para criptografar toda a comunicação entre o cliente e o Provedor - isso eu também mexo)
> 
> - NAT/Routing (basicão né!!!)
> ...


http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...x232-maxim-_JM

----------


## roneyeduardo

Bom, já negociei a compra do cabo....E ai povão, colé...vamo tocar o projeto pra frente? Vamos fazer uma lista de FEATURES que o Firmware deverá ter (pelo menos de início) e discutir em cima disso!

Pow, eu curti pra caramba as idéias do InFect...Eu acho que posso ajudar na parte de iptables, QOS com HTB (controle de banda e priorização de serviços são o que mais desejo num FW) e a parte de SNMP para monitoramento do tráfego nas interfaces me agrada muito! Tô pensando em colocar o iperf (client) pra rolar tbm (pra testar o bandwidth do link)...Rapá, com tantas funções, acho que vão ter que sair várias versões de Fw...hUEHuhe.

A parada de cada um ficar responsável por uma parte e ficar recebendo sugestões via e-mail (ou MP tbm, já que o aviso chega no e-mail) achei boa idéia...Vou baixar os fontes e o shortlinux pra dar uma estudada...

----------


## The-shadow

Bem colegas.. aora tou curioso.. afinal como voces fazem um firmware?.. já ouvi falar N vezes de alguns firmwares tipo o tuxAP e assim... pelo que pareçe então são apenas distribuiçoes de linux, estou correcto?.. como voces colocam eles a correr em um router/AP ...o CPU dos AP's é suportado pelo kernel?.. me informem mais sobre isso.. posso dar uma ajuda se for preciso  :Smile: 
Um abraço[]

----------


## Bruno

vamo agitar 

tamos fazer a firware para qual radio lembrando que os edimax tem só 8mb naum da pra fazer muita coisa os ovislink tem 16 ja da pra fazer algo

podemos fazer uma firmware para cliente onde eçe só faz o route com controle de banda

----------


## infect

Vamos lá:
Para começar, os que não tem domínio da coisa eu vou explicar mais ou menos, me corrijam se eu estiver errado.

O firmware nada mais é que um linux normal, só que a sua compilação é feita através de um cross compiler. Um cross compiler é um conjunto de compilador e bibliotecas responsáveis pela compilação de um fonte para uma determinada plataforma.

A plataforma que estas bridges (ovislink, kodama, sinwell, edimax) utiliza é a mips. só que é um tipo de mips de patente livre (um "hardware" open source). Isto torna o hardware bem barato. No caso o chip rtl8181 é um SOC da realtek semiconductors. Um SOC é um System On Chip, ele é quase uma placa mãe inteira encapsulada em um chip. No rtl8181 temos alguns devices, os mais importantes são:
01) um chip rtl8180 (wireless)
02) um ou dois chips rtl8139 (lan)
03) uma UART6550 (porta serial)
04) um processador lexra de 200mhz

no caso do rtl8186 que está chegando por aí temos:
01) um chip rtl8185 (wireless 802.11b/g e alguns 11a)
02) um ou dois chips rtl8139 (lan)
03) duas UART6550 (porta serial)
04) um processador lexra de 200mhz
alem de instruções a nível de hardware para suporte a criptografia avançada, e outras peculiaridades.

Na plaquinha onde está soldado este chip temos 1 ou 2 bancos de memória sdram de 8mb cada , e uma memória flash de 2 ou 4mb. a memória flash é como se fosse o HD da plaquinha.

Então senhores, vamos fazer o download de tudo. depois compilamos o kernel com o cross compiler. O kernel é alterado visando economia de espaço e recursos que não vamos utilizar. após compilar o kernel, compilamos os módulos de drivers e recursos de rede. depois vamos passar para os daemons como web server, ssh server, syslog se precisar , e por aí vai.
após compilar tudo é feito um filesystem de forma compactada , não entendi muito esta parte mas é feito um dump de todos os executaveis, libs e recursos do sistema operacional em um arquivinho de imagem. esta imagem é enviada para a plaquinha através de um tftp.
após ser enviado gravamos este arquivo na memória flash (momento crítico este, pois pode-se perder a plaquinha se fizer errado) e pronto. só dar boot.

mas referências pode ser encontradas em:
rtl8181.sourceforge.net
www.realtek.com.tw

dúvidas?

----------


## roneyeduardo

Seguinte, falando um pouco mais sério: Acho que devemos nos focar agora nos chips RTL8186, visto que os 8181 (como no caso do Ovis 1120) já saíram de linha...Só são vendidos se estiverem em estoque (antigos)...Atualmente, as lojas estão vendendo mais equipamentos 8186 "based", que é o caso do Zinwell G-120, o novo modelo do Ovis...os Kodama, e por ai vai. O que me dizem?

Também estive pensando na possibilidade de fazermos duas versões distintas de FW. Uma apenas para AP(+WDS), e outra apenas para Client. Assim, agente poderia ter mais espaço em cada para implementar as funções desejadas...Concordam?

Por favor, alguém que já tivesse tudo na mão poderia passar os links para os sites dos projetos mais relevantes (tipo, rtl8181, rtl8186, shortlinux, etc...) ?

----------


## Bruno

caro roneyeduardo

sobre 2 firmware foi o que eu disse mais em cima ai 

se vc dfizer uma só paa cliente assim vc tera mais espaço na flash

----------


## infect

> caro roneyeduardo
> 
> sobre 2 firmware foi o que eu disse mais em cima ai 
> 
> se vc dfizer uma só paa cliente assim vc tera mais espaço na flash


O que difere ambos são somente os aplicativos
o kernel será o mesmo, os drivers também, portando o início do desenvolvimento poderá ser em conjunto.

----------


## Bruno

ok


entendo

então como dizia o esquartejador vamos por partes

ja escolheram o kenel e os drivers a serem usado ??

----------


## roneyeduardo

> caro roneyeduardo
> 
> sobre 2 firmware foi o que eu disse mais em cima ai 
> 
> se vc dfizer uma só paa cliente assim vc tera mais espaço na flash


Blz...tava só dando um reforço...valeu!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## roneyeduardo

Galera, eu achei esse site...Ele é como se fosse uma compilação de muitas das informações que precisamos:

http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Realtek_SOC

----------


## roneyeduardo

Saca só que (outra) coisa interessante eu achei:




> Here's Embedded linux from scratch, in 40 minutes. Here are some slightly longer training courses. All free and online. They're licensed under "Creative Commons", and I know you hate that shit, let us know if thats why you haven't bothered.
> 
> OK, enough of that, I do have these skills, but they're not needed. The rtl8181 project (on sourceforge) has source for a 2MB version of linux running an 802.11 AP. (There is new code released under the GPL for the rtl8186 "11g" AP-on-a-chip, too.)
> 
> 
> The nice thing is that both the rtl818x and the Broadcom BCM4712LKFB are based on a 'mips4c' core, basically a MIPS32 CPU with the associated "mips standard" MMU. Therefore, with small exceptions of code side due to differences in the populated board (say, the ethernet chip) or software functions, and trivial differences for the kernel (CPUID) and bootloader, the same code could run on either part.
> 
> So, its entirely possible with slight twists to get a 2MB flash/8MB ram footprint linux codebase for this machine, but this leaves precious little memory and flash for anything "extra", which is what the guys at OpenWRT (etc) love to do.


O Link é: http://www.smallworks.com/archives/00000388.htm

Ou seja, agente pode aproveitar algumas coisas (ou então modificar para rodar nos RTL) o OpenWRT.

----------


## infect

ta ficando cada vez melhor!!!!!

----------


## cerealkiller

Boa idéia. Quero acompanhar o projeto.
Também tenho um 1120AP. Se precisarem de betatesters, contem comigo.
:clap:

----------


## Anonimo

não tenho muito conhecimento em Linux e programação, mas nao teria como pegar esses firmwares que sao comercializados (Ap Router NG, tuxap) e descompilar?

é uma idéia boa

----------


## GrayFox

O que voces acham de usar o kernel 2.4.18? É antigo, mas é mais leve e possui os recursos que precisamos!

Se possivel, colocar o suporte a conexao PPPoE e o L7 FILTER.
Imagine poder bloquear os p2p direto na bridge?

Vamos fazer um projeto no source forge? creio que seria mais facil para a comunicacao nao acham?

Saudações,
 :Frown: 6)

----------


## Bruno

é vamos deixar o projeto na underlinux mesmo


sobre o kernel 2.4.18 é um bom kernel

e controlar p2p no radio seria legal mais sera que o radio vai dar cotna do recado
lembrando que eles naum são tão potentes assim

uma duvida qual é a conf hardware destes radio ???

----------


## aledr

A maioria é mips 200 Mhz, os componentes variam de acordo com o fabricante, mas em vários deles é possível fazer overclock via software (lembrando que diminui um pouco a vida útil do equipamento).

----------


## GrayFox

creio que 200MHz com 16RAM funciona legal o L7.

Entao, com o L7 habilitado, menos clientes em cima dele...
ou
L7 desabilitado, mais clientes, seilah, vamo bota as ideias aqui nos posts.
 :Frown: 6)

----------


## Bruno

creio para a versao cliente ta pra fazer tudo pois ele tera poucos clientes

agra na versao ap ja complica um pouco

----------


## roneyeduardo

> creio para a versao cliente ta pra fazer tudo pois ele tera poucos clientes
> 
> agra na versao ap ja complica um pouco


Concordo plenamente.

Acho que agente podia deixar essas funções que requerem maior poder de processamento e memória na versão "client", pois como disse o nosso amigo ai, ele vai estar servindo na porta LAN, qua aguenta mais o tranco!

----------


## The-shadow

Continuando a conversa.. pq em vez de remover o L7 ou remover "mais clientes" .. pq não remover servicos desnecessários?.. por exemplo.. configuração via http..
pq nao configurar o AP todo por telnet, ou ssh, assim economizava-se espaço e memoria  :Smile:  visto que n precisamos de nenhum http nem os respectivos CGI's nem na flash, nem na ram  :Smile: 
em vez de se fazer uma pagina toda bonitinha, pode-se fazer um menu para a configuração do AP via consola... acho que seria mto bom..
agora fikei curioso sobre esses firmewares, tenho aqui um router que me dá mtos problemas... mas ele tb alem de router é switch... akonteçe que fica caindo a ligação a toda a hora, especialmente se houver mto trafego na rede.. será que dá pra meter um firmware nele? e fazer todas as funçoes que ele faz agora e switch tb?
explikem me onde posso arranjar esse cross compiler  :Smile:

----------


## infect

ok ok ok galera

vamos por desordem nesta bagunça  :Smile: 

Primeiro vou pedir para os adm do underlinux criar um topico fixo pra gente.

após isto, gostaria de saber quem quer cuidar de cada parte do firm.

kernel (rtl8181 , rtl8186 ,módulos, performance, portabilidade entre devices, cross compilers, libs, etc) --> 
drivers (madwifi , rtl8180 , rtl8139 , serial , leds, etc etc)
Eu vou cuidar desta parte, aliás já estou "tentando" trabalhar nesta parte a um bom tempo.

traffic control (controle de banda, QOS, módulos de contróle de tráfego p2p etc ....)

firewall (iptables,bridges, controle de mac, spoffing ....)

interface (interface web, scripts php ,páginas html , design.....)

utilitários (snmp , ssh ,wathdog, syslog....) 

documentação (how to, wiki, faq , manual, forum de suporte.....
)
quem se propor a cuidar de cada parte irá ter um e-mail a disposição para receber as propostas, fragmentos de códigos, exemplos, dicas, informações, dúvidas, xingos, reclamações etc etc etc. irá respondê-las se possível e no final vamos nos reunir e empacotar tudo.

o que acham da ideia?

vamos então, quem se habilita?

lembrando que: Ninguem vai diretamente ganhar nada com isso. pelo menos eu vou dedicar o tempo que puder e sempre estarei em contato. posso, como todos vocês estou aprendendo e todo mundo vai apanhar bastante até montar esse firm. mas no final os créditos mais que vão valer a pena.

já podem enviar e-mail sobra minha parte [email protected]

----------


## Bruno

posso ajudar no kernel no firewall e nas interface



masi temos que descidir o que vai feito

ex: na internface como vai ficar se vai ter internface ou vai ser por ssh

----------


## roneyeduardo

Cara, eu posso trabalhar com o QOS (baseado em HTB). Então eu vou precisar que você compile o suporte no kernel. Bom, e já que você tá mexendo com o kernel, vai ser preciso que vc adicione os patches para l7. Mas cara, é o seguinte...Vamos começar pelo começo (HeuUEhE): Vamo deixar um kernel, uma console e um file system pelo menos bootável (ai o resto é mel na chupeta). Concordam...então Benatto, vc vai ser o cara que vai dar o ponta-pé inicial...mas com ajuda é claro!

----------


## JSHARK2004

Pessoal, sou bem novo por aqui, mas a idéia é otima mesmo. Não saco de firmware, mas saco bastante de programação, se eu puder ajudar, to nessa. 

Tem uma idéia que me surgui, vejam se acham interessante. Muita gente ( não profissional ) tem usado ap como roteadores ligado diretamente após um modem em modo bridge acessando uma linha ADSL. No caso do velox muitos tem usado um autenticador via computador para ficar autenticando automaticamente o provedor. Será que não poderiamos colocar um autenticador direto no firmware? Ficaria show. O ap já faria a autenticação. 

um abraço.

----------


## roneyeduardo

> Pessoal, sou bem novo por aqui, mas a idéia é otima mesmo. Não saco de firmware, mas saco bastante de programação, se eu puder ajudar, to nessa. 
> 
> Tem uma idéia que me surgui, vejam se acham interessante. Muita gente ( não profissional ) tem usado ap como roteadores ligado diretamente após um modem em modo bridge acessando uma linha ADSL. No caso do velox muitos tem usado um autenticador via computador para ficar autenticando automaticamente o provedor. Será que não poderiamos colocar um autenticador direto no firmware? Ficaria show. O ap já faria a autenticação. 
> 
> um abraço.


Blz pow, é só usar aqueles scripts que já tem pronto lá pelo vivaolinux.com.br para autenticar em vários serviços ADSL (como velox, speed, etc...)

Se você sacar de shell script tá bom demais! Pode ajudar a fazer uns scripts bem organizados pro que agente precisar para o FW. Se você sacar de C, pode fazer um Menu em modo texto...BLZ ?

----------


## infect

aham QOS e os patchs L7 seráo adiconaods, vou ver treco de espaço , etc.

outra coisa. se alguem quiser um pc pra fazer de cobaia, pode fazer 
é só colocar uma placa de rede, uma plaquinha edimax, ou lg com rtl8180 que já dá pra ter uma base. claro q a portabilidade é mais complicada, mas quem não tem cão caça com gato. esta condição de desenvolvimento é ótima para os scripts por exemplo, que são independentes do driver etc.

pra testar os recursos do hardware é um pouquinho mais complicado, mas to me virando.

outra coisa. 
o nome vai ser underlinux firmware mesmo?

----------


## aledr

Volto a insistir pra que o pessoal de uma olhada no DD-WRT, pq é muito completo e tem todas as funcionalidades que estão pedindo.
Não estou falando para usarem ele, mas para tomar como referência no desenvolvimento do nosso.

----------


## vitort

soh uma pergunta: vcs ja viram o SDK do rtl8186 ??? eh mais ou menos semelhante ao esquema do shortlinux.. vale a pena conferir...
http://download.tulip.com/support/co...tl-11g-GPL.tgz

e tem esse aqui tbm: http://www.tuxap.com.br/download/WL5460AP-SDK.zip


sao arquivos grandes(+-90mb), eles ja possuem o crosscompile, ja vem com o kernel com os patchs necessarios para o rtl8186 aplicados, e com os aplicativos comuns como busybox, udhcp,, etc...



vejam aih por favor, eu estou brigando em cima disso, mas acabei de perder o meu unico ap 5460 da ovislink.. to esperando chegar mais.. acho que se nos trabalharmos em conjunto, chegaremos a um resultado bem mais rapido..


vlw a todos..

----------


## felco

Vcs deviam usar o SDK...

----------


## roneyeduardo

Em relação à RTL8186, eu gostaria de trabalhar em cima do Zinwell G-120. Alguem poderia me tirar uma dúvida: O mesmo esquema de max232 que se usa para ovislink 1120 funciona no Zinwell e em todos os outros RTL8181 e 8186 ?

Se for diferente, alguém ai tem algum esquema? Tenho um Zinwell G-120 e um Ovis 1120 parados aqui, dá pra eu meter a mão na massa tanto nas versões pra 8181 quanto 8186...

----------


## aheringer

> Em relação à RTL8186, eu gostaria de trabalhar em cima do Zinwell G-120. Alguem poderia me tirar uma dúvida: O mesmo esquema de max232 que se usa para ovislink 1120 funciona no Zinwell e em todos os outros RTL8181 e 8186 ?
> 
> Se for diferente, alguém ai tem algum esquema? Tenho um Zinwell G-120 e um Ovis 1120 parados aqui, dá pra eu meter a mão na massa tanto nas versões pra 8181 quanto 8186...


A pinagem do g120 é a seguite:

2 - GND
5 - TX
6 - RX

Outra coisa: o bootloader dos rtl8186 tem uma opção ¨burn¨ de gravação automática do binário em tftp. Para usá-lo basta desligar a fonte do rtl8186 board e pressionar o reset e voltar a ligar a fonte mantendo o reset pressionado. Depois é só colocar o cabo de rede na porta lan1 ( no caso do ovislink 5460) e a outra ponta na máquina rodando linux ou ruindows XP ( o windows 98 não tem suporte nativo ao tftp), mudar o ip para 192.168.1.1 e rodar o seguinte comando:

Ruindows:
tftp -i 192.168.1.6 put imagem.bin

Linux:
tftp 192.168.1.6
binary
put imagem.bin

Espere o reinício (não desligue da tomada !) e pode acessar normalmente. Isso vale para teste de imagens ou para recuperar equipamentos com o fw bichado.

Se necessitarem de ajuda no desenvolvimento deste fw podem contar comigo !

----------


## patrickcanton

Pessoal acho perda de tempo desemvolver um firmware pra um radio que já saiu de linha, temos que trabalhar emcima do que tem pra comprar ainda no mercado, no caso o ovislink 1120 AP já não é mais fabricado foi substituido pelo wl 5460 AP, entao fizemos um firmware pro nivel desse radio, depois de pronto vamos tirando coisas até ele caber em um mais antigo... Só uma sugestao.

----------


## roneyeduardo

> Pessoal acho perda de tempo desemvolver um firmware pra um radio que já saiu de linha, temos que trabalhar emcima do que tem pra comprar ainda no mercado, no caso o ovislink 1120 AP já não é mais fabricado foi substituido pelo wl 5460 AP, entao fizemos um firmware pro nivel desse radio, depois de pronto vamos tirando coisas até ele caber em um mais antigo... Só uma sugestao.


É por isso que estamos discutindo sobre RTL8186 !!!

----------


## infect

Gente
o zinwell é 2 ou 4mb de flash?

----------


## Bruno

4 mb

----------


## infect

galera, quem quiser ficar nas responsa das partes se manifestem por favor.
olhem no histórico do tópico e decidam-se, o primeiro a se manifestar em cada parte fica com ela.
 :Smile:

----------


## vitort

bom...gostaria de saber se ja foi feito algo.. !?!?!

e se ja foi feito, como foi!? alguem ja pegou o kernel pra fazer!? em que peh que tah....


bom, oq eu ja fiz foi usando o sdk... consegui gerar o firmware, mas nao funcionou...

----------


## jrctec

como fica a pinagem pra acesso no ovislink 5460 ??

----------


## infect

Galera, meu shortlinux tá funionando aki.
o kernel agora acho q não tem muito que mecher não. só preciso fazer o driver conversar wep.

Alguem sabe com fazer o wpa funfar no ovislink???

----------


## roneyeduardo

> Galera, meu shortlinux tá funionando aki.
> o kernel agora acho q não tem muito que mecher não. só preciso fazer o driver conversar wep.
> 
> Alguem sabe com fazer o wpa funfar no ovislink???


Depende de qual Ovis vc ta falando, se for o 1120 nao rola nao eu acho, por causa da controladora RTL8181...Eu acho que so rola WPA em RTL8186

----------


## marcelovoax

Galera vamos colocar esse negocio para frente, estou montando meu cabo Jtag esta semana, e me disponibilizo a fazer testes, e tb se precisarem tem espaço aqui no servidor pra hospedar uma possivel pagina do projeto, downloads etc...

----------


## infect

> Galera vamos colocar esse negocio para frente, estou montando meu cabo Jtag esta semana, e me disponibilizo a fazer testes, e tb se precisarem tem espaço aqui no servidor pra hospedar uma possivel pagina do projeto, downloads etc...


perdoe-me amigão, mas vc tá fazendo o cabo Jtag ou akele serial?

----------


## Nicolai

Estou disposto a dar uma força, tbm manjo legal de linux, mais especificamente sobre IPTABLES, SQUID, DHCP....... Acho que podemos fazer algo que seja um subistituto barato para equipamentos como routers CISCO ou FIREWALLS... um equipamento que faça VPN seria bastante usado por muitos!

----------


## Nicolai

posso ficar com a parte de Firewall tranquilis!!! podemos fazer algo com controle de endereços IPs amarrados com endereços MAC, fica bacana, a segurança aumenta bastante!

----------


## marcelovoax

infect: perdoe-me se falei besteira estou fazendo aquele cabo que tem o esquena na pagina www.euodeio.net axo que dever serial neh isso?

----------


## infect

nao cara, beleza.
perguntei pq o Jtag seria a salvação para muitos ovislink que não tem boot code mais.

o jtag ressuscita muita bridgezinha.

----------


## roneyeduardo

Olha ai galera...Acho que VPN eh imprescindivel.

Vamos nos ater a Ipsec ou OpenVPN, que sao comprovadamente seguras, e simples de implementar.

----------


## vitort

Galera, consegui gerar o firmware ... o .bin.. soh que agora quando vou fazer upload pela web no ovislink 5460, ele dah essa msg de erro:"Image len exceed max size 0x200000 ! len=0x57425742"



Alguma sugestao?!?!?!

----------


## Primo_USR9001

Dai galera como ta isso.... PARO????


Beleza continuem esse trabalho to muito afim de colocar uma apzinha dessas pra funfa aqui na minha empresa....


VALEU

----------


## infect

Eu tou fazendo o kernel, já está funcionando, ficou com 900k, falta ainda configurar o driver pra falar wep direito, eu não sei se é driver ou se é pq tou usando um ap dlink para testes, mas não tá funfando.

----------


## Primo_USR9001

Tipo eu nem sei... o wep ja ta bem ultrapassado e é quebrado por qualquer programa normalss....

Tipo naum poderia-mos fazer.... 

Tirar o WEP que consome um bukado de Processamento e Colocar DIRETO VPN... so uma ideia

----------


## infect

boa ideia.
mas será q o rtl8181 suporta?

vamo ver...

----------


## Primo_USR9001

è temos que ver.... ele tem um processador de 200 mht... né?


Alguem conheses... sera qeu aguenta?

----------


## arium

infect

kra como vc fez pra instalar linux no chip rtl8186 (nova ovislink) eu tentei colocar firmware do realap vesao nova 2.6 e disse que o tamanho do firwm excede ... coseguiu instalr o shortlinux nela? como? 
desculpa a pergunta aki ...

agradeço muito por sua resposta

----------


## Primo_USR9001

Eu de novo... sera que so foi no comesso todo mundo so falo?... ninguem feis nada... cade o istimulo galera... cade a galera que ia fazer?

----------


## arium

o infect esta fazendo o kernel pra 8186 pra me passar estou com alguns scripts desenvolvidos pelo nosso admin que irão rodar em cima! e pro pessoal ae opinar

abraços

----------


## Primo_USR9001

Claro.... Infect é show... ta fazendo um Kernel Basico rs rs rs

MO APOIO PRO INFECT... ELE TA COMESANDO TUDO RS RS RS

UM ABRAÇO PRA ELE

----------


## infect

> Claro.... Infect é show... ta fazendo um Kernel Basico rs rs rs
> 
> MO APOIO PRO INFECT... ELE TA COMESANDO TUDO RS RS RS
> 
> UM ABRAÇO PRA ELE


Nó galera valeu. 
só estou esperando minhas kodama chegar.

----------


## infect

Bom galera
não chegou meu rtl8186 eu to fazendo o firmware assim mesmo.

basicamente escolhi o pacotinho em :
http://download.tulip.com/support/co...tl-11g-GPL.tgz

Façam o dowload também.

leiam o README, observem as instruções.
o primeiro erro q tive foi pq não instalei o pacore rcs, portando façam pq é necessário p aplicativo rcsclean

ta compilando aki. se der certo começo a fuçar no kernel.

----------


## infect

deu pau

/usr/local/gcc333/lexra-nnop-v5/bin/mips-uclibc-gcc -Os -pipe -Wall -D_linux_=1 -DHAVE_PATHS_H -DHAVE_MMAP -DCOMPACK_SIZE -I../include -DCHAPMS=1 -DUSE_CRYPT=1 -DHAVE_CRYPT_H=1 -DPPP_FILTER -I../../libpcap-0.7.2 -o pppd main.o magic.o fsm.o lcp.o ipcp.o upap.o chap.o md5.o ccp.o auth.o options.o demand.o utils.o sys-linux.o ipxcp.o tdb.o tty.o md4.o chap_ms.o -lcrypt ../../libpcap-0.7.2/libpcap.a
../../libpcap-0.7.2/libpcap.a(gencode.o)(.text+0x474): In function `pcap_compile':
: undefined reference to `pcap_parse'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [pppd] Error 1

já q teve gente q quer vpn e cliente pppoe vou procurar saber o q q foi isso.
deve ser pq usa compiladores diferentes.
se alguem souber.....

----------


## infect

:@: 
Carai, chegou a bridge kodama e tive uma notícia triste.
vou ter q soldar os fios na placa pq ela não vem com o conectorzinho.
sacanagem.

eu ia levar ela pra casa mas choveu e eu tava de moto. aí amanhã eu conto como q ficou.

compilei o kernel e fiz o firmware, amanhã eu dou a carga.

me desejem sorte.

Abraços.

----------


## mksoft

Ola Infect

Estou tentando compilar esse firmware, mas ta dando um erro , manda os passos que vc usou pra compilar

Att

Parabens pela iniciativa

:clap:

----------


## infect

> Ola Infect
> 
> Estou tentando compilar esse firmware, mas ta dando um erro , manda os passos que vc usou pra compilar
> 
> Att
> 
> Parabens pela iniciativa
> 
> :clap:


Fala o erro mano
se for o erro do /dev/ram vc tem q fazer o seguinte:
dmesg | grep ram --> ele vai listar os devices ramdrive da sua distro. 
aí é só apagar o /dev/ram:
rm -rf /dev/ram
e linkar o device q o dmesg listar, no meu caso foi o ram0
ln -s /dev/ram0 /dev/ram

e pronto.

pode alterar os Makefiles do SDK mas eu preferi desta forma.

----------


## mksoft

Salve Grande Infect

Bom vou mandar as linhas que acredito seja um erro


******************** Compiling rp-l2tp-0.3 ********************

make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `/export/tools/mipsel-linux-uclibc/include/stdint.h', necessário por `auth.o'. Pare.

******************** compile ERROR in rp-l2tp-0.3 !! ********************

dentro do arquivo rtl-11g-GPL eu esecuto [[email protected] rtl-11g-GPL]# ./11G-ROUTER

ele compila e aborta com o erro acima, sem gerar o firmware
outra coisa, esse firmware funciona no padrao b tambem..

Att

Evaldo

----------


## mksoft

Alguem ?? :cry:

----------


## infect

mksoft, desculpe a demora.
Aconselho vc a entrar em na pasta do rp-l2tp-0.3 e dar um make lá?
o erro vai se repetir. aí podemos verificar.

aparentemente ele está buscando por export/tools/mipsel-linux-uclibc/include/stdint.h
o arquivo stdint.h está no diretório /export/tools/mipsel-linux-uclibc/include/ ???

verifica isto e rode denovo.

----------


## mksoft

Ola

Esse diretorio `/export/tools/mipsel-linux-uclibc/include/' nao existe, que devo fazer, procurei no google a respeito e nao achei o mipsel-linux-uclibc para poder instala-lo

----------


## infect

HUEHhuehUHEU
GALERA, nem vou postar no fixo isso.
mas fiz o favor de digitar errado o flw
resultado?
pifei uma kodama kod 770 novinha reescrevendo em cima do boot code.

agora só de raiva ou arranjar um gravador de eprom pra regravar a minha memória flash, já que o jtag ninguem sabe fazer.

 :Frown: 

desculpe a falha galera, vamos atrasar um pouco o desenvolvimento.

----------


## aledr

No wiki do OpenWRT tem um esqueminha de como montar...
http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/...c0c4ea93ffbadd

Algum amigo seu que tenha conhecimento em eletrônica pode dar uma bela ajuda pra vc!

----------


## jbl

Saudações Galera,

Bom, li vários links e comentários neste post antes de enviar minha dúvida, mas pelo que vi ninguém conseguiu realmente implementado com sucesso uma versão compilada de algum dos códigos né? Então, sem rumo nem direção lá fui eu, baxei o tal rtl-11G-GPL.tgz do site tupli.com, e apesar de não ter informação nenhuma sobre os procedimentos de compilação, dei uma lida nos scripts e comecei, após o acerto de uma dezena de path em arquivos, incluse acertei aquele problema com o rp-l2tp, consegui compilar e gerar com sucesso meu 11g-1.1-general.bin. Só que olha só... quando peguei uma Ovislink WL-5460AP NOVINHA e tentei fazer o upload do arquivo, deu um erro... dizendo que o tamanho era superior ao permitido. Lembrei que a maioria dos firmware que você atualiza assim, tem que rodar um outro algumacoisa.bin e depois o firmware, não pensei em outra coisa, fui lá no tuxap.com.br baixei o converte.bin, e mandei ele pro 5460, legal, mudei meu ip, acessei via browser o equipamento e mandei o firmware que eu compilei, o bixinho resetou e até hoje não apaga mais a luz vermelha do status...  :Big Grin:  Detalhe, não mudei absolutamente nada nos códigos do rtl-11g-gpl, com certeza fiz algo errado, mas o que? E agora, tenho como recuperar esse equipamento? Já estou até pensando em trocar a flash a quente... assim como BIOS. Se alguém puder ajudar, estou realmente disposto a botar um linux meu nesses carinhas! Valeu!

Jefferson
Internexxus Tecnólogica

----------


## vitort

nao.. pera aee.. vai com calma.. a maneira simples de se fazer isso eh atraves do cabo serial... mas vc precisa usar um conversor nesse cabo q muda do padrao rs232 pra ttl(ou vice-versa, nao lembro)... dai vc vai acessar o ap pelo hyperterminal no windows, e fazer o upload do firmware original usando o pgrgama chamado tftp..eh bem simples...


mas Parabens pela iniciativa.. eu nao tinha pensando no convert.bin... espero q com pessoas com atitudes quinem a sua, a gente consiga botar esse firmware pra frente.. ja que infelizmente, tux ap like muitas vezes nao supri todas as necessidades(q eh o meu caso, pois quero um ap pra acessar somente por ssh)

Abracos



qualquer coisa eh soh perguntar aih...

----------


## nanios

Bem galera, sou novato aki e no linux tambem mas ando pesquisando a respeito do linux no rtl8186 ou WL5460 a um bom tempo. achei alguns links que podem ajudar vcs.
http://izwbit.wil.pk.edu.pl/ftp/rtl8...tem%20note.doc , neste documento por exemplo fala o tamanho que pode ser os arquivos a serem instalados na ap. E neste outro link ( http://www.appro.cz/appro54g.html ) achei um firmware que instalei e consegui logar nele via telnet e ssh mas quando vou salvar as configurações ele dizque falta um modulo. obs neste ultimo link tem um demo de como funciona o appro e aparentemente tem todas as funções que precisamos.

----------


## LEE337

> pow galera...eu tenho um Ovislink paradaum aki, sem FW (tava brincando com ele...HuHEuE)...Mas pow, eu não tenho o cabo MAX232 pra bootar e uppar fw pra ele...A cidade onde moro é o fim do Mundo...não encontro esse chip nem a pau!!! Saca só, eu me comprometo a testar os FW nesse meu Ovis 1120 (e ainda posso implementar algumas funções - já que mexo bastante com iptables e HTB) se alguem puder enviar pra mim um cabo MAX232 (ou pelo menos as peças necessários). Eu pago o custo!!
> 
> Outra coisa, eu tenho umas idéias na cabeça pra parte de AP-client (pois pra mim é muito melhor usar um Ovis ou Zinwell num cliente que uma placa PCI). Ai vai as idéias:
> 
> - Controle de Banda na Interface (HTB) + QOS (isso pra priorizar VOIP p. ex. - essa parte eu posso, com a ajuda de algum scripteiro, implementar)
> 
> - Cliente de VPN IPSEC (para criptografar toda a comunicação entre o cliente e o Provedor - isso eu também mexo)
> 
> - NAT/Routing (basicão né!!!)
> ...


para fabricar o cabo tem um esquema q os caras usam para recuperar DVD's http://www.ryan.com.br/mtk_porta_serial.htm

usam cabos de telefone celular q custa barato e já vem tudo montado.

alguem já conseguiu montar o cabo JTAG ? é q precisso recuperar algums equipos.

Lee

----------


## vitort

pessoal, por favor, nao vamos fugir ao tema do topico... vamos falar aqui sobre o firmware por favor.. vlw!!!

----------


## jbl

> nao.. pera aee.. vai com calma.. a maneira simples de se fazer isso eh atraves do cabo serial... mas vc precisa usar um conversor nesse cabo q muda do padrao rs232 pra ttl(ou vice-versa, nao lembro)... dai vc vai acessar o ap pelo hyperterminal no windows, e fazer o upload do firmware original usando o pgrgama chamado tftp..eh bem simples...


Bom Dia Senhores,

Eu só precisarei do cabo serial? Pra que server esse JTAG? Não quero fugir do assunto, mas considerando-se a possibilidade que poderei mandar uns 500 firmwares inválidos pro aparelho, tenho que conhecer as possibilidades de acesso após uma pane. Ainda não abri meu WL-5460AP, mas é simples de localizar onde ligar o cabo? Preciso de maiores informações pra continuar os testes... Abraços!

----------


## D3X73R

> Bem galera, sou novato aki e no linux tambem mas ando pesquisando a respeito do linux no rtl8186 ou WL5460 a um bom tempo. achei alguns links que podem ajudar vcs.
> http://izwbit.wil.pk.edu.pl/ftp/rtl8...tem%20note.doc , neste documento por exemplo fala o tamanho que pode ser os arquivos a serem instalados na ap. E neste outro link ( http://www.appro.cz/appro54g.html ) achei um firmware que instalei e consegui logar nele via telnet e ssh mas quando vou salvar as configurações ele dizque falta um modulo. obs neste ultimo link tem um demo de como funciona o appro e aparentemente tem todas as funções que precisamos.


Dei uma olhada neste firmware, amigo, mas como não entendo muito de russo ficou meio difícil. Mas pelo - pouco - que entendi ele tem licença comercial, e não encontrei nada em relação a GPL no site. Também fiz o download do .bin e coloquei num 5460. Dá o mesmo erro. Você conseguiu ir adiante?

----------


## vitort

> Postado originalmente por vitort
> 
> nao.. pera aee.. vai com calma.. a maneira simples de se fazer isso eh atraves do cabo serial... mas vc precisa usar um conversor nesse cabo q muda do padrao rs232 pra ttl(ou vice-versa, nao lembro)... dai vc vai acessar o ap pelo hyperterminal no windows, e fazer o upload do firmware original usando o pgrgama chamado tftp..eh bem simples...
> 
> 
> Bom Dia Senhores,
> 
> Eu só precisarei do cabo serial? Pra que server esse JTAG? Não quero fugir do assunto, mas considerando-se a possibilidade que poderei mandar uns 500 firmwares inválidos pro aparelho, tenho que conhecer as possibilidades de acesso após uma pane. Ainda não abri meu WL-5460AP, mas é simples de localizar onde ligar o cabo? Preciso de maiores informações pra continuar os testes... Abraços!



DAe... bom.. vc somente precisa do serial... o jTAG eh algo mais complicado, pra quando vc perde o boot do AP... e esse nao eh o teu caso, pois quando fazemos a atualizacao do firmware, a area do boot, *TEORICAMENTE, fica intecta.... bom, e com o cabo serial, eh soh vc abrir o ap, ,q vc ja vai visualizar, 4 ou 6 pinos, q eh onde vc tem que plugar o teu cabo.. no momento eu nao tenho o exemplo de como fazer isso, mas vou procurar algo dai postarei o link aqui..
teh mais!!!

----------


## roneyeduardo

Tá aí o esquema do cabo serial:

http://www.euodeio.net/shortlinux/max232.html

----------


## jbl

Saudações,

Já fiquei feliz com a notícia de que o .bin não altera em nada o boot. Já estou providenciando o cabo, mas e a sequência correta dos pinos, alguém tem? Estou usando o WL-5460AP, e ele é diferente do modelo da foto no link anterior. Abraços.

----------


## shark45

Alguém está trabalhando com o Edimax *7209*?? Preciso da pinagem do conector serial.

----------


## nanios

> Postado originalmente por nanios
> 
> Bem galera, sou novato aki e no linux tambem mas ando pesquisando a respeito do linux no rtl8186 ou WL5460 a um bom tempo. achei alguns links que podem ajudar vcs.
> http://izwbit.wil.pk.edu.pl/ftp/rtl8...tem%20note.doc , neste documento por exemplo fala o tamanho que pode ser os arquivos a serem instalados na ap. E neste outro link ( http://www.appro.cz/appro54g.html ) achei um firmware que instalei e consegui logar nele via telnet e ssh mas quando vou salvar as configurações ele dizque falta um modulo. obs neste ultimo link tem um demo de como funciona o appro e aparentemente tem todas as funções que precisamos.
> 
> 
> Dei uma olhada neste firmware, amigo, mas como não entendo muito de russo ficou meio difícil. Mas pelo - pouco - que entendi ele tem licença comercial, e não encontrei nada em relação a GPL no site. Também fiz o download do .bin e coloquei num 5460. Dá o mesmo erro. Você conseguiu ir adiante?



Ainda não consegui ir adiante, e ja dei akele aparelho como perdido.
mas vou continuar tentando.

----------


## xbrain

Pessoal li o topico todo e tentei compilar sem sucesso ainda...
já estou com todos os componentes pra montar o jtag do rogercom quem não sabe onde conseguir o CI maxim232 é nesse site aqui q eu compreihttp://www.farnell.com.br/u_Index.apw ele não tem minimo de peças e entrega rapido acho que paguei uns 10 reais assim que o layot da placa ficar pronto posto ai pra vcs , mas estou com uma duvida ainda no meu Kodama qual o comando que uso pra gravar na memoria flash é o mesmo do ovislink ? e com o cabo jtag eu consigo recuperar meu bridge mesmo que se eu escrever na memoria em um local que não pode

----------


## tecpimenta

alguem tem algo para o 7209 APG? algum firmware.... 

Obrigado,

----------


## shark45

Senhores 

Apesar de estar achando este forum muito parado, segue o que consegui até agora sem a ajuda de ninguém daqui (o que não deveria ter acontecido, afinal isto é ou não é um esforço comunitário??)

Hardware Edimax 7209 APg, 2M Flash, 16M RAM de 32 Bits

Firmware rtl-11g-GPL.tgz
foi só descompactar, compilar e instalar. Sem traumas, sem modificações.
Ponto contrario: não vem praticamente nada. Muito incompleto. faltando inclusive fontes 
imperscindíveis.

Firmware WL5460AP-SDK.zip
A briga foi feia. Compilou sem qualger problema depois de um 'make clean'
O problema é que ele foi escrito para memórias de 16 bits. fiz uma alteração no fonte do 
cvimg.c e instalou sem problemas.

Onde estou agora: Não consigo descobrir um erro que o servidor de páginas (goahead) está
dando. simplesmemte explode quando você conecta no servidor. Preciso faze-lo funcionar para poder entender como são alteradas as configurações da MIB e como salvar as modificações feitas no RAMDISK.

É isso ai!

t+

----------


## tecpimenta

Opa, galera blz?

Ai queria o rtl-11g-GPL.tgz.... para instalar no meu 7209.. tem como???

Obrigado

----------


## andrei_piovesan

Alguem ja consegiu algum que rode no ovis 5406? mesmo que sejha sem web soh via ssh?

----------


## xbrain

não consigo passar dessa parte 
******************** Compiling rp-l2tp-0.3 ********************

make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `/export/tools/mipsel-linux-uclibc/include/stdint.h', necessário por `auth.o'. Pare.

******************** compile ERROR in rp-l2tp-0.3 !! ********************

dentro do arquivo rtl-11g-GPL eu esecuto [[email protected] rtl-11g-GPL]# ./11G-ROUTER

alguem sabe a solução
estou usando o slackware 10.2 com kernel 2.6

----------


## vitort

delete esse diretorio que vai legal....
ou entao use o outro SDK....


flw!!!

----------


## xbrain

compilei rtl-11G ele me gerou um firmware 11gfw-1.1.bin e agora como faço pra gravar no Kodama ?
Já estou fazendo o meu cabo jtag mas ainda não ta pronto... mas da pra atualizar sem usar ele ?
Alguem conseguiu gravar o kodama com sucesso ?
Mesmo se der errado e o firmware não iniciar o kodama eu posso recupera-lo com o cabo jtag?

Socorro!!!!!!!!!! :-o

----------


## vitort

como ja foi dito aqui no topico, vc nao precisa do jtag... vc vai precisar somente do cabo serial caso algo de errado na atualizacao do firmware....

teoricamente vc pode atualizar o firmware pela pagina de configuracao do acess point... em upgrade firmware...

----------


## Agenor

Alguem tem algum Bin compilado para testar ...do RTL8186 para radios WL5460 ou G120 ???

----------


## Cobausque

Gente por favor tenho um ovis-link wl-5460ap e estou precisndo dele urgente pra funcionar como router . .e controle de banda .. bom .. agluem sabe onde encontro um firmware free pra eu tentar instalar nele pra ver se funcioana bem ?? vamo la galera se alguem souver por favor me de um toque !!! aguardo .. !! :?

----------


## tecpimenta

Alguem tem algum Firmware pronto para o Edimax 7209 ???

OBrigado

----------


## jbl

Sauda&#231;&#245;es,

Bom, apesar de n&#227;o estar postando aqui, estou realizando uma s&#233;rie de testes com alguns WL-5460 aqui... Fiz o cabo serial conforme o site ROGERCOM.COM e funcionou perfeitamente, foi coisa de R$ 10,00 em componentes, como uma m&#225;quina minha n&#227;o tem serial, consegui um cabo USB, e est&#225; tamb&#233;m est&#225; funcionando perfeitamente. Agora vamos as d&#250;vidas... uma das minhas ovislink morreu... olha s&#243; o boot dela:

UART1 output test ok
Uart init
mfid=000000c2 devid=00002249
Found 1 x 2M flash memory

---RealTek(RTL8186)at 2005.05.06-13:43+0800 version 1.3b [16bit](180MHz)
no sys signature at 00010000!
sys checksum error at 00020000!
Undefined Exception happen.

N&#227;o adianta bater ESC que n&#227;o passa disso... alguma sugest&#227;o?

Em um outro equipamento, aparentemente as duas portas ethernet est&#227;o queimadas, n&#227;o chega nem a linkar, mas a interface wireless e a serial est&#227;o funcionando, estou usando-a para testes de firmware, fiz o upload de um teste, e n&#227;o iniciou a interface wlan0, ou seja, agora s&#243; via serial. O equipamento aceita que eu envie um arquivo pela serial ou ent&#227;o como configuro a interface wlan (essid mode)?

Abra&#231;os, e at&#233; mais!

----------


## Agenor

Para quem quer um Firmware free que tem router e tem ACK a ovislink tem um e se encontra em versao beta olha o link aiii http://www.11b.cz/tisk.asp?cl=14841

----------


## Agenor

JBL, Liga ele com o botao de RESET precionado okz o ip default dele nesse modo e 192.168.1.6 dai faz o FTP normal do firmware original da OVIS e o comando FLW fica FLW 8000 80300000 ¨o tamanho da imagem bin¨ okzzz e ve se resolve o teu problema okz

----------


## dumaster

Ola colegas , tambem queria ajudar no desenvolvimento do firm , tenho um FIRMWARE com extensao BIN aqui , gostaria de saber se é possivel desmontar ( desmembrar ) esse BIN e arquivos do linux , estou no Win XP , mas se for preciso coloco linux no meu PC pra fazer isso !!!

Assim eu posso avaliar os recusros dos FIRMS que tenho e tentra fazer um , ae tambem vou precisar saber como retornar para um arquivo só de extensao BIN , assim conseguindo retornar o firm para o router para poder testar !!!

Aguardo uma resposta !!!

Abraços

Edu

----------


## jbl

> JBL, Liga ele com o botao de RESET precionado okz o ip default dele nesse modo e 192.168.1.6 dai faz o FTP normal do firmware original da OVIS e o comando FLW fica FLW 8000 80300000 ¨o tamanho da imagem bin¨ okzzz e ve se resolve o teu problema okz


Você diz via TFTP correto? Não adianta... seja com ESC ou com o botão RESET pressionado, ele não bota, dá esse erro e para.

----------


## eunaoquero

Olá, ou o jbl ou o agenor ou qualquer outra pessoa q conseguiu acessar a wl-5460 via console poderia postar o esquema da pinagem para se ligar no max232?!?!? O esquema dela ( com 4 pinos) é totalmente diferente das wl1120 (6 pinos) e eu estou com medo de ligar os fios errados e danificar o ap. 

POR FAVOR POSTEM O ESQUEMA DE PINAGEM DAS WL-5460 para acesso via serial. 
Obrigado

----------


## fabianoh

> Ol&#225;, ou o jbl ou o agenor ou qualquer outra pessoa q conseguiu acessar a wl-5460 via console poderia postar o esquema da pinagem para se ligar no max232?!?!? O esquema dela ( com 4 pinos) &#233; totalmente diferente das wl1120 (6 pinos) e eu estou com medo de ligar os fios errados e danificar o ap. 
> 
> POR FAVOR POSTEM O ESQUEMA DE PINAGEM DAS WL-5460 para acesso via serial. 
> Obrigado


Ol&#225;!

Se voc&#234; perdeu o firmware ou de algum modo n&#227;o conseguiu acessar o seu AP, &#233; s&#243; regravar o firmware por TFTP, n&#227;o precisa acessar por serial. Postei um tutorial de como gravar por TFTP no wiki http://wiki.under-linux.org/index.ph...vando_Firmware . 

Para acessar pela serial o Ovislink tem um conector J4 com 4 pinos onde:

J4 * * * *
1 2 3 4

O 1 n&#227;o &#233; usado, 2-TX, 3-RX e 4-GND

Abra&#231;os

----------


## tianguapontocom

Ola, tenho 2 ovislink 1120 plus e im w-lan ambos perderao o firmware como faco pra recolocar?

----------


## fabianoh

> Ola, tenho 2 ovislink 1120 plus e im w-lan ambos perderao o firmware como faco pra recolocar?


Se quando você liga seus AP, ligam os leds em vermelho e depois desligam é fácil de recuperar, pois é necessário somente o acesso via serial, caso contrário perdeu o boot loader e aí só regravando a flash.

Vou postar no wiki um tutorial sobre como fazer essa recuperação.

----------


## tianguapontocom

cara tipo quando ligo ele so mostra o led do power e o led da lan quando o cabo esta conectado devidamente.
veio se tiver como recuperar ficaria grato com sua ajuda pos a empresa que eu comprei condeno o aparelho dizendo q a porta lan queimo mas tenho 90% de certeza que o problema dele e so soft e eles nao querem trocar pq o mesmo saio de linha e nao quererm me dar um ovislink novo que o mesmo so tem o novo modelo

----------


## fabianoh

> cara tipo quando ligo ele so mostra o led do power e o led da lan quando o cabo esta conectado devidamente.
> veio se tiver como recuperar ficaria grato com sua ajuda pos a empresa que eu comprei condeno o aparelho dizendo q a porta lan queimo mas tenho 90% de certeza que o problema dele e so soft e eles nao querem trocar pq o mesmo saio de linha e nao quererm me dar um ovislink novo que o mesmo so tem o novo modelo


Mas chega a ligar em vermelho e depois desligam ou só liga o led direto? Se ligar em vermelho como falei é relativamente fácil recuperar, para isso precisa acessar pela serial usando um esquema que tem postado aqui no forum mesmo, agora caso contrário posso tentar recuperar para você com um gravador de eprom.

----------


## tianguapontocom

quanto fica o concerto? me add no msn
[email protected]

----------


## lejapa

> Postado originalmente por tianguapontocom 
> 
> cara tipo quando ligo ele so mostra o led do power e o led da lan quando o cabo esta conectado devidamente.
> veio se tiver como recuperar ficaria grato com sua ajuda pos a empresa que eu comprei condeno o aparelho dizendo q a porta lan queimo mas tenho 90% de certeza que o problema dele e so soft e eles nao querem trocar pq o mesmo saio de linha e nao quererm me dar um ovislink novo que o mesmo so tem o novo modelo
> 
> 
> Mas chega a ligar em vermelho e depois desligam ou só liga o led direto? Se ligar em vermelho como falei é relativamente fácil recuperar, para isso precisa acessar pela serial usando um esquema que tem postado aqui no forum mesmo, agora caso contrário posso tentar recuperar para você com um gravador de eprom.


eu estou com esse problema em duas bridges Ovislink 1120
soh liga os led verdes os vermelhos nao acendem mais.
tudo isso aconteceu porque instalei o TUXAP e resetei pois tinha perdido o ip.
Tem como vc me ajudar em recuperar elas ? 
nao tenho cabo serial ... tenho o tftp ... mais nao sei utiliza-lo direito ...
obrigado 

Leandro

----------


## fabianoh

Nem em seguida quando você liga não acendem?

Se não acenderem aí só regravando a flash, estou montando um esquema para fazer isso, mas por enquanto ainda não está pronto. Não vai adiantar o método por TFTP porque só funciona bem nos novos Ovislink 5460 ou equipamentos baseados no chipset rtl8186.

Assim que tiver conseguido recuperar algum 1120 que perdeu o boot loader aí posto aqui no forum.

----------


## mdinfo

Fabiano,

Estou com o mesmo problema da flash doJBL:

---RealTek(RTL8186)at 2005.05.06-13:43+0800 version 1.3b [16bit](180MHz)
Undefined Exception happen.

.... e pára. Só que a minha é uma Abocom WAP253 (apesar de dentro estar escrito AP252).

Alguma dica ? Não adianta ESC nem Reset. Onde encontro um HOWTO para utilizar um JTAG ? Ou existe alguma outra forma ?
Estou quase jogando fora. Tenho outra (ainda original) que funciona 5 minutos e trava (até o console via serial pára) e não liga nenhum LED vermelho.

----------


## JSHARK2004

Fabianoh, tenho o mesmo problema, tem um ovislink 1120 novinho que perdeu o boot loader. Assim que conseguir fazer o tutorial, posta aqui pra gente, valeu.
Se puder ir adiantando algo, tb já serve.
Abraço.

----------


## lejapa

> Nem em seguida quando você liga não acendem?
> 
> Se não acenderem aí só regravando a flash, estou montando um esquema para fazer isso, mas por enquanto ainda não está pronto. Não vai adiantar o método por TFTP porque só funciona bem nos novos Ovislink 5460 ou equipamentos baseados no chipset rtl8186.
> 
> Assim que tiver conseguido recuperar algum 1120 que perdeu o boot loader aí posto aqui no forum.


Nao acende nem em seguida mesmo ... ja tentei resetar bilhoes de vezes mais nao volta a acender os leds vermelhos ... pelo q andei pesquisando tem q apagar o linux e voltar o firmware de fábrica ... 
estarei aguardando uma ajuda ... valeu !!!

----------


## fabianoh

> Postado originalmente por fabianoh 
> 
> Nem em seguida quando você liga não acendem?
> 
> Se não acenderem aí só regravando a flash, estou montando um esquema para fazer isso, mas por enquanto ainda não está pronto. Não vai adiantar o método por TFTP porque só funciona bem nos novos Ovislink 5460 ou equipamentos baseados no chipset rtl8186.
> 
> Assim que tiver conseguido recuperar algum 1120 que perdeu o boot loader aí posto aqui no forum.
> 
> 
> ...



No seu caso tem que regravar o boot loader na flash, aí estou montando um circuito aqui e assim que conseguir posto aqui no forum

----------


## fabianoh

Estou testando a forma de recuperar esses APs que perderam o boot loader. Já testei esses JTAGs que tem na internet e nenhum funcionou, agora estou com um outro circuito que me passaram e que funciona, assim que estiver ok posto aqui no forum.

----------


## jaguar_agn

pessoal gostaria d participar, no q posso ajudar,!!!??? manjo um pouco de linux, andei pesquisando e entendi como eh montado as partes do firmware (tem pelo menos dois tipos), vou desmontar separar o load(nao o bootloader), o load da imagem(kernel+boot).bz2, separar essas partes (load, kernel e imagem do root) e vou montar o root do firmaware original do edimax 7209apg... pra dar uma estudada nele, se alguem interessar!!!!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

fabianoh, fotolog.net/alexandrecorrea

tem uma foto de um jtag.. usando a lpt1 !! nao sei se funciona.. tenho algumas ovislink, edimax com boot loader estragado.. se o jtag funcionar... pode postar o circuito no forum ?!?


abraço..

----------


## fabianoh

> fabianoh, fotolog.net/alexandrecorrea
> 
> tem uma foto de um jtag.. usando a lpt1 !! nao sei se funciona.. tenho algumas ovislink, edimax com boot loader estragado.. se o jtag funcionar... pode postar o circuito no forum ?!?
> 
> 
> abraço..


Alexandre

Tenho esse jtag montado aqui, mas não funcionou. Agora estou tentando outra forma de gravar, assim que tiver algum resultado vou postar aqui no forum.

Abraços

----------


## jaguar_agn

consegui desmontar o firmware do edimax ew7209apg, montei o root , ah outra coisa o firmware do br6204 (edimax) funciona no mesmo equipamento (ew7209apg) e o br6302 soh nao dah pq eh para 4M d memoria flash e no modelo q vem com o firmware ew7209apg eh soh d 2M. o firmware do br6204 tem pppoe l2tp pptp e etc blezinha, soh nao tem dropbear, desmonte o firmware e compilei um dropbear q baixei com o shortlinux jah ta funcionando... ainda esta bem em fase d teste, mas funcionou, as libs jah binario mesmo, pelo q vi sao as mesma pra todos os SDKs, entao teoricamente eh soh compilar... qualquer programa q compile com elas funciona dentro da imagem, antes rodei um libstrip q retirei d part dos scripts, pra deixar as libs somente com o q fosse necessario, remontei o kernel + o root modificado adicioneio o loader do kernel+root e rodei o cvimg linux xxx.bin 808000000 100000, mandei por ftp e blezinha ta rodando no meu edimax, mas ainda tem q mexer varias coisas, espaco mesmo eh critico, scripts d usuario e etc

----------


## ericval

Usando o cabo console na WL-5460AP com o firmware da Ovislink versão 6, consigo ver os processos iniciando pelo hyperterminal, mas não consigo digitar nada no console. Preciso entrar no shell do linux, ou por esse console ou por ssh.
Alguem sabe como fazer isso?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

bom.. se vc esta recebendo.. e nao esta enviando.. o RX da sua placa pode estar com problema !!

talvez vc conectou na ovislink na ordem errada..

a ovislink esta enviando os dados para o cabo corretamente.. mas o seu pc nao esta conseguindo enviar os dados para ela !!

----------


## Shietnar

Regravações de Flash : [email protected]

----------


## JSHARK2004

Pessoal, alguém poderia me explicar como faço para desmontar um firmware??? Tô querendo ajudar neste projeto, mas primeiro preciso entender como essa jaca funciona.
Abraços

----------


## Aedido

mto boa ideia...

so nao eskecam..

coloquem o NETPERF

o principal qdo se montam redes wireless e testar o troughput..
entao coloquem ele...

pq td vez ter q ir com o note atras de um radio desses para testar e mto trabalho..

e fazer um firmware do estilo do Freifunk das wrt54g versos antigas...

Afranio
Adm Redes Wireless

----------


## Daniel_N

quem esta cordenando o projeto??

----------


## clodinei

Alguem ja conseguiu algo sobre a regravação do bootloader das ovislink WL-1120AP ou alguma informação de como retornar o firmware original qdo ela perde o bootloader (não acende as luzes vermelhas qdo liga)? Tenho 3 dessas crianças neste estado lamentavel  :Frown:

----------


## Shietnar

Ola clodinei...

No caso da perda do bootloader do ovislink e muitos outros radios, nao ha outra maneira de solucionar-lo, senao a regravação da flash.
O processo é retirar a memoria flash e regravar-la com o firmware original ou algum de sua preferencia através de um regravador de flash.
Eu tive alguns problemas e mandei para o Carlos da OSFree, eles solucionaram rapidinho o problema e num preço bem acessivel.
Eles estao em sao bernardo do campo e se quizer eu posso te passar o telefone deles...
[]s

----------


## clodinei

Se vc colocar o contato deles ai eu agradeço se possuir msn e email facilita o contato e qto ao preço se for realmente acessivel não tem pq bater cabeça  :Smile: ! Eu gostaria de adquirir um gravador para gravar estas flash saberia me informar qual o eqpto adequado?

----------


## Daniel_N

> Se vc colocar o contato deles ai eu agradeço se possuir msn e email facilita o contato e qto ao preço se for realmente acessivel não tem pq bater cabeça ! Eu gostaria de adquirir um gravador para gravar estas flash saberia me informar qual o eqpto adequado?



http://www.mcosta.eng.br

Av. João Firmino, 1393 - São Bernardo do Campo - SP - CEP: 09812-460

Tel: (11) 4356-5536

----------


## Shietnar

Olá Clodinei, 
Os valores dos bons equipamentos de regravação de flash, superam os $500 (dolares), vc precisa avaliar os custos.
e quanto ao contato mande um email para [email protected]

[]s

----------


## onlline

Controle de banda por ip com router Linksys 

Eu Tenho Uma versão Linux For Linksys 
que possibilita controlar banda por ip criar sub redes, tudo isso em um Router Linksys ,, 

Exemplo 
Sub redes 192.168.0.1 192.168.2.1 192.168.255.1
Controle de banda 
Pc1 128k up 64k dow 
Pc2 512 up 128 dow
Pc3 100 up 100 dow 
contato [email protected]

----------


## sallezze

GALERA OLHA SO TIVE ALGUNS PROBLEMAS COM APS DE VARIAS MARCAS MAS PRINCIPALMENTE COM OS EDIMAX 7209 APG, VAI AI UM ENDEREÇO COM A FIRMWARE DE VARIOS MODELOS DE AP DESDE SENAO ATE OVISLINK E VARISO OUTROS, E VAI TAMBEM UM ANULA PARA TROCAR A FIRMWARE DOS APS E MUITO FACIL. ESPERO QUE SIRVA

DOWNLOAD DE FIRMWARE http://www.dinamicwireless.com.br/downloads.htm


MANUAL DE ATUALIZAÇÃO OU REGREÇÃO.

PROCEDIMENTO PARA INSTALAÇÃO VIA TFTP (MÉTODO SEGURO)

NOTA: QUANDO EM MODO TFTP, O EQUIPAMENTO NÃO IRÁ RESPONDER AS REQUISIÇÕES DE PING, FICANDO SOMENTE NO MODO DE ESPERA DO ENVIO DO ARQUIVO VIA TFTP CLIENTE.

- Ligue o cabo de rede na porta LAN1 (WL 5460, WAP 253), ou LAN2 (WAP 254, Realsat 5209, Edimax 7209)
- Ligue o equipamento com o botão de reset pressionado, matendo pressionado por 5 segundos
- Neste momento, o equipamento estará no modo TFTP server com ip 192.168.1.6, esperando o arquivo do firmware via TFTP
- Configure sua máquina com o ip 192.168.1.2 máscara 255.255.255.0
- Utilize um programa TFTP cliente e coloque em modo BINÁRIO de transferência. O ip do servidor TFTP (ou AP) será 192.168.1.6
- Faça o upload do arquivo do firmware
- Em alguns segundos, o equipamento irá gravar automaticamente na flash a nova versão do firmware e irá reiniciar automaticamente
- Configure o ip de seu computador para 192.168.2.2 máscara 255.255.255.0
- Espere o reinicio do equipamento e entre via browser, no endereço 192.168.2.1
- O acesso ao rádio é feito pelo endereço 192.168.2.1

-- EXEMPLO UTILIZANDO O PROGRAMA TFTP DO WINDOWS XP

O windows XP já vem com o programa TFTP instalado. Para transferir o arquivo utilizando este utilitário, entre no prompt do DOS e vá para a pasta aonde está localizado o arquivo do firmware.

cd c:/ firmware - por exemplo, a pasta firmware

Para fazer o upload do firmware via TFTP, digite assim:

tftp -i 192.168.1.6 PUT ital8186vxxx.bin 

Pronto. Seu arquivo de firmware será enviado ao equipamento via TFTP.

----------


## aheringer

Acabei de criar um post mostrando como recuperar o bootloader usando uma cabo JTAG passivo.

http://forum.under-linux.org/index.p...c,46541.0.html

Abraços a todos.

aheringer




> fabianoh, fotolog.net/alexandrecorrea
> 
> tem uma foto de um jtag.. usando a lpt1 !! nao sei se funciona.. tenho algumas ovislink, edimax com boot loader estragado.. se o jtag funcionar... pode postar o circuito no forum ?!?
> 
> 
> abraço..

----------


## redeprotegida

ja estou com o firmware aqui mas nao estou conseguindo subir ele...como vcs tao subindo? abraçao!!

----------


## Bobk

Possuo um G-Link b/g e após atualizar ele para aprouter 6.0a ele simplesmente resetou com o mac 00:e0:4c:81:86:d1 e agora nao consigo licenciar ele, nem tenho o firmware original para voltar ao que era antes... alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

liga a gi-link com o reset pressionado por uns 15 segundos

ai coloque o ip 192.168.1.10 no seu computador

e faça upload do firmware original via tftp:


tftp -i 192.168.1.6 PUT firmware.bin /

192.168.1.6 eh o ip que a gi-link fica quando vc segura o reset com ela ligada..

----------


## andrevanzato

Ae galera vou postar um firmware para a ovislink 5460 q faz a função WISP( igual a TUXAP) e é totalmente de graça testado e garantido....eu gostei muito....atu. umas ap´s aqui e fkou nota 10 ! Fk ate melhor q a TUXAP..... pra quem interessar o link p/ download ta aew : http://driver.ovislinkcorp.com/WL-54...6-firmware.zip


Abraço galera

----------


## liandrocarniel

Esse Firmware faz o roteamento interno? Acredito que seja a funçao que a maioria utilize.
E tem controle de banda?

----------


## andrevanzato

Sim... ele faz roteamento interno, ou seja, vc não irá mais precisar de um "servidor de internet"..... vc configura a parte wlan na configuração "wisp", e configura a parte "lan" , depois vc configura sua placa de rede de acordo com as configurações da LAN.... 
Sim , ele tem contorle de banda, acesso , cadastro de mac´s, e muito mais funções muito 10 !!!

----------


## andrercmeira

Realmente esse firmware esta muito bom, inclusive jah saiu uma nova versao para ele a e7 onde faz com que ele tenha até sete modos diferentes de operacao...

:lol: :lol: :lol:

o que gostaria de saber eh se existe algum mode de editar esse binario para poder mudar a pagina, como traduzir, para poder fazer com que os clientes que recebem as aps tenham mais facilidade ao configura-las???

----------


## JSHARK2004

André, vc poderia postar um novo link para a versão mais recente do firmware?
Valeu!!!



> Ae galera vou postar um firmware para a ovislink 5460 q faz a função WISP( igual a TUXAP) e é totalmente de graça testado e garantido....eu gostei muito....atu. umas ap´s aqui e fkou nota 10 ! Fk ate melhor q a TUXAP..... pra quem interessar o link p/ download ta aew : http://driver.ovislinkcorp.com/WL-54...6-firmware.zip
> 
> 
> Abraço galera

----------


## jrctec

Alguém sabe de um firmware da kodama? se tem original pra ela que nao use licença, eu nao preciso que ela faça todas as funçoes de NAT etc.. só preciso do basico, mas nao acho firmware original dela!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

liga na american explorer... e passa o mac q eles liberam a licença pra voce !

----------


## andrercmeira

liberam mas vc tem que pagar, na ovislink (o site do proprio fabricante do aparelho) vc tem como fazer o download da firmware com ateh mais alguns recursos do que o pago... o site de downloads da ovis eh http://www.ovislinkcorp.com/download.htm ou se preferir diretamente no download da firmware para a 5460 eh soh ir direto em http://driver.ovislinkcorp.com/WL-54...8-firmware.zip que vc consegue o download da versao mais nova como disse antes e7 que jah esta na e8

----------


## LeoSuporte

Caro Amigo,

Seguindo o que o Sr Alexandre descreveu acima, para os equipamentos adquiridos junto a nossa empresa é liberado sem custo algum aos nossos clientes a licença, atualmente na versão 5.3.
Para isso basta encaminhar um e-mail para [email protected], seugindo abaixo:

- Equipamento
- Mac Address

OBS: Em caso de falta de cadastro pode ser que peçam o numero de nota fiscal de compra.

abraços,

Leonardo Ferreira.

----------


## andrercmeira

mas o referido sobre a licensa, sao justamente dos equipamentos da turbolink... pois sou cliente da turbolink , e quando vao ser vendido os equipamento, eles oferecem o equipamento comum ou o firmware "plus" sendo que com a plus vem com um custo maior, sendo que tambem perguntei se os equipamentos comuns comprados se poderiam ser atualizados, falaram para mim que sim, mas mediante a compra da lincença "plus" cujo valor nao vou citar aqui por nao ser o local apropriado para venda, apos isso fiz as minhas pesquisas para que pudesse colocar em uma ap comum como a ovislink 5460, cujo se o proprio fabricante fez uma firmware muito boa, nao há mais a necessidade de compra de licenças... concorda??? 
Espero que entenda que nao estou fazendo um flame, e sim mostrando que existem outras opções, como esta firmware que a propria ovislink, onde disponibiliza essa firmware com diversas funções como: AP ,Bridge,client ,WDS Repeater, Universal Repeater mode, WISP Client Router,WISP+ Universal Repeater mode

----------


## jrctec

mas eu quero a licença pra bridge kodama e nao ovislink!!! e na American explorer eu conversei com um cara lé e ele procurou e disse que nao achou o MAC da bridge e que eu tinha que comprar outra licença é mole?!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce comprou a kodama da onde ?

como o "leo" disse ai.. vc precisa mandar o mac para o email citado ...

----------


## andrercmeira

ola, gostaria de tirar uma pequena duvida, estava testando algumas firmwares, e no meio dos teste acabei por tentar a tuxap, mas ao inves de usar o converte_5460 e linux_5460 (pois minha ap eh uma wl5460 da ovislink) acabei por usar o converte e o linux (para a 1120) e agora soh fica vermelha a luz de status... :-P 

existe como recuperar essa "maravilha" feita??? na duvida já encomendei o MAX232 para fazer o cabo serial...

vlw...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

liga ela com o reset pressionado por 10 segundos

ela vai entrar em modo tftp com o ip 192.168.1.6

coloque o ip 192.168.1.10 por exemplo na sua maquina..

pegue o firmware original.. e faça: (win xp)

tftp -i 192.168.1.6 PUT firmware.bin

espere que ela reinicia com o firmware original  :Smile:

----------


## andrercmeira

o procedimento deu certo sim, antes nem os 6 segundos nao estava dando certo, agora com os 10 deu, a unica coisa eh que parece que o tuxap pragejou minha ap, ela nao aceita nenhum outro firmware nem por tftp que nao seja a tux, alguem tem por acaso algum firmware para regressao???

----------


## ryiades

> quem esta cordenando o projeto??

----------


## andrercmeira

seria interessante se pudesse ser criado um topico sobre a pinagem das aps, tipo
Ovislink WL5460 
J4 - 1 2 3 4
nc tx rx gnd
Ovislink WL1120
....
Zinwell G120
....

já ajudaria quando alguns como eu... precisasse carregar algo pela serial...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

gostei da ideia.. !! se possivel.. com fotos tambem  :Smile:

----------


## jdprevedello

Alguem sabe como fazer um openssh conectar nun dropbear sem senha?

----------


## roneyeduardo

Aê pessoal, a quantas anda o DESENVOLVIMENTO do firmware? Percebi que o tópico ficou sendo usado mais pra dicas de recuperação de rádios (Cabo serial, JTAG, etc.) que para o desenvolvimento em si....

----------


## edmian

unpacking firmware Edimax EW-7209PG to get the rootfilesystem

1. Download EdiEngEW7209APg_1.20.bin
2.dd if=EdiEngEW7209APg_1.20.bin of=image.bz2 bs=38932 skip=1 
3.bzip2 -d image.bz2 
4.dd if=image of=image.ext2 skip=1 bs=1884160 
5. mount -t ext2 -o loop image.ext2 /mnt/ext2 -o ro,nodev,nosuid,noexec 

thats all

if you are lazy, in this link you have the rootfilesystem 
http://www.box.net/index.php?rm=box_..._id=f_18845476

Edmian

----------


## roneyeduardo

aê brother, em que site vc conseguiu estas informações?

----------


## edmian

Hi
I didnt find this on a site. I was working with the GPL source code from Edimax, and after a couple of weeks, I culd get this information. 
I hope this was usefull for someone.

Edmian.

----------


## roneyeduardo

Hey edmian the URL you provided is not accessible...the website says: "User is not allowed to use direct links.". Antother question I have: Is this procedure applicable to other firmware images, like the original ovislink firmware, or ap-router?! thx

----------


## edmian

sorry, I didnt know that,this is the new link http://www.box.net/public/9ghatea376 ,its not direct link, but here is the file.The procedure is not the same for other firmwares, because the point where cuts the file is different. try to find it, its not complicated, for example ,the point 2 ,you have to search this chain BZh9 . you cuold serach this points comparing one firmware with the other.
Edmian
pd: extra ball,the "AP ROUTER" rootfilesystem ,here http://www.box.net/public/trcm4571zo

----------


## roneyeduardo

bro, what command do you use to search these points (od?, what parameters? ?)? and how to compare the firmware images? I'm intending to extract the rootfs of Zinwell firmwares...and What about re-making the firmware images? Is there a way to do that, or a I have to adapt the availables SDKs and generate the images from the rootfs that I got with your procedure? thx

----------


## alexandrecorrea

shortlinux.sourceforge.net

no forum do sourceforge do short tem uma explicação de como obter o rootfs ... talvez ajude tambem !!!

----------


## roneyeduardo

Valeu pessoal, eu tô doido pra fazer um firmware bacana, que atenda às minhas necessidades (pois só uso essas bridges - Ovislink, Zinwell - em clientes)...quero implementar umas funções bacanas de QOS, connlimit, etc...ai se eu conseguir eu posto aqui!

----------


## edmian

thats the idea, post what we find out, To research Im using linux and the midnight commander, with this program you can see the the file in hexa mode or binary, and you can make a chain search ,its so easy to use.About re-making the firmware ,I didnt test it. When I descompress the bunzip image, the end of the file is fill with garbage, i dont know why.In the invert process will be not garbage, May be it is necesary to fill with especific sizes file, I dont know. and testing it has a risk  :Embarrassment: ops:

Edmian

----------


## jane.ordenavia

!! Olá sou nova aqui e estou precisando de uma ajudinha, algem sabe as pinagens seriais dos APs EDIMAX 7206, LINKSYS WET11 e WET54G, DLINK DWL900+, OVISLINK WL1120AP, to temtando salvar eles mas esta dificil, agradeço a ajuda!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a do ovislink 1120 vc consegue em

shortlinux.sourceforge.net

----------


## andrercmeira

um solucao interessante que achei foi o brazilfw ele tem boas opcoes e é de facil inclusao de componentes... alguem jah tentou portar ele para alguma ap???

----------


## alexandrecorrea

pelo que vi do brasilfw.. tem mto recurso "pesado" para o processador desses aparelhos "embbedded"

----------


## andrercmeira

e se conseguissemos fazer uma "versao" com recursos mais apropriados para as ap's onde fosse possivel a pessoa que utilizar acrescer os recursos conforme necessario, no mesmo esquema usando o mount acrescendo e fechando??? ficaria até interessante...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao eh simples assim nao heeh !!

a arquitetura eh outra (MIPS)... o espaço e memoria .. bem limitados...

----------


## edmian

somebody knows if is there some emulator to test the rtl8186 firmwares? im testing a edimax version adding dropbear, but it doesnt work the dropbear server at the moment,and I would like to test it on emulator.

Edmian

----------


## alexandrecorrea

exists for rtl8181 ?

----------


## roneyeduardo

I've seen a comment in an international forum about MIPS emulation support in QEMU...

Eu vi uma vez um comentário num forum internacional sobre suporte à emulação MIPS no QEMU...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/status.html

suporte a MIPS ta ok !!!

vou testar dps !!

----------


## edmian

I dont know if it is possible with qemu, becouse emulate MIPS with R4K CPU, http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html#SEC45
I guess , it dont gonna be easy, becouse the emutaor not only have to support MIPS, otherwise RTL8186 CPU.

Edmian

----------


## edmian

Hi, I could add telnetd to edimax 7209apg firmware, the firmware is the same with just telnet support, any other modification. Here is the link.
http://www.box.net/public/nduky4tenf
login:root
password:edmian

becarrefull becouse it has very low security, it just to test it.
I have no responsability for the use of it!!!!!!!!

----------


## roneyeduardo

Hey edmian, did you use the SDK provided by edimax to compile a new firmware? If not, what did you do? I'm trying to modify zinwell's firmware...

----------


## edmian

Hi roneyeduardo. Im Eduardo too but from Argentina, Im gonna try to explain how I have got this. Yes Im using the edimax SDK, but modificated. I have modified a script, so disable the part whre the SDK compile every app and build the rootfilesystem, becouse I already have the rootfilesystem ,(I have got this, how explain in a post before), so I put my rootfilesiystem modificated too with telnet deamon and some script to start it in the place where the SDK build the rootfilesystem and finally the sdk take this, and build the firmware.
I hope , you understand me :|
Bye

----------


## roneyeduardo

Sure!!! thx for your reply, I'll try to do the same!!

----------


## edmian

good luck!!!! roneyeduardo.Im gonna tell you how was my process to build this firmware.
first, i tried to build a busybox dinamically linked with only telnet support in its config, and add it to rootfilesystem (with other name "edubox"), and the end of the init.sh file I put a sentence to launch it. this didnt work , telnetd deamon start, but when I tried to connect, crash it.I guess it was by the uclibc library,I dont know.
The second test , was remake the busybox and replace it,with telnet support, but it didnt work. I had not connection to my edimax  :Embarrassment: ops:
The third test ,was like the first one, but statically linked, and it worked!!!!!!! :lol: so , i build other busybox(edubox) statically linked with just telnet support.
greetings
Edmian

----------


## roneyeduardo

Great idea....thx...I'll try it out....any progress I'll post here (I hope I can post also some modified firmwares)....

----------


## xthiagolx

eu segui os passos do tftp e parece que ele envio o firmware, mas o problema é que antes disso a luz de status ficava vermelha e agora continua a mesma coisa... naum responde o ping e nem nads.. o ip que ele volta é o 100.252 ou 1.6?? pois os dois nao entra em nada.......

firmware usado WL-5460APv2-e8-b5-firmware baixado do site da ovislink!!!

alguma sugestao??? ficarei grato!!!!

espero resposta!!!

----------


## Gbraga

Ola a todos.
Na verdade sou novo na area, e gostaria apenas de expor minha opinião.
Pelo visto o projeto do firmware VIDA começou (12-12-2005, 18:49) super animado e tal, mas de uns tempos para ca parece que não anda mais, o topico esta servindo apenas para duvidas que ja poderiam estar super bem documentadas caso tivesse uma pagina com um forum, algumas documentações, dicas de criação de todos os cabos usados, locais e opções onde pode se comprar as peças/cabos, opções de download e se possivel colocar uma versão ja para testes, porque no ritimo que esta indo ja vai fazer aniversario e o firmware não saiu.
Olha ja vi ai no historico alguem oferecer hospedagem gratis para criação do projeto.
Não podendo esquecer do underlinux tambem.
Tem muita gente envolvida nisso e vai ajudar muitas pessoas que andam pagando por firmware.
E olha que não trabalho em provedor, vejo nesse projeto uma grande oportunidade de ampliar meus conhecimentos (o de todos).
Todos me desculpem, mas é apenas minha humilde opinião.
Tenho certeza que se for feita uma faquinha para registar um dominio(R$35.00) e em menos de uma semana o mesmo ja vai estar registrado e com uma pagina feita(mesmo que apenas a pagina inicial).

----------


## Gbraga

Ainda esta disponivel.

freevida.com
vidafree.net


Seria interessante que dessem sujestoes..
pessoal vamos ver se antes de terminar o ano de 2006 esse projeto ja tenha saido de Alpha e ja tenha uma versão beta.
vamos vamos vamos.

----------


## betodut

ola alg pode me ajudar num ovislink so assende a verd e ja tenho cabo serial mais nao tenho ideia do que fazer wl 5460ap

----------


## betodut

já era vc conseg ferra ele ta iqual o meu agora so pela serial

----------


## vchristo

sera que tenho o mesmo problema ?


####################################################
UART1 output test ok
Uart init
mfid=000000c2 devid=0000225b
Found 1 x 1M flash memory

---RealTek(RTL8186)at 2006.08.10-10:55+0800 version 1.4a [16bit](180MHz)
no sys signature at 00010000!
sys checksum error at 00020000!
Undefined Exception happen.
#####################################################

----------


## vchristo

O AP parecia que estava morto mesmo, eu tinha inclusive ligado a interface serial ao computador e não era possivel interromper o boot nem apertando no ESC. Também fiz varias tentativas com o botão de reset e nada. Estava quase fazendo o JTAG, mas descobri uma maneira bem mais simples: 

- Desligue o AP
- Localize o chip que contém a memória FLASH (o meu é MX: MBM29LV800CBTC-90G) 
- Ligue o pino 48 (A16 no datasheet) à terra (GND)
- Com o pino ligado à terra, ligue o AP
- Desligue o pino 48 da terra

Agora não desligue o AP, senão terá que repetir o processo.
O AP vai estar pronto a receber um firmware funcional por TFTP. Veja o ip default do seu AP e coloque o seu computador na mesma rede antes de enviar o firmware por TFTP.

----------


## Portinelli

> O AP parecia que estava morto mesmo, eu tinha inclusive ligado a interface serial ao computador e não era possivel interromper o boot nem apertando no ESC. Também fiz varias tentativas com o botão de reset e nada. Estava quase fazendo o JTAG, mas descobri uma maneira bem mais simples: 
> 
> - Desligue o AP
> - Localize o chip que contém a memória FLASH (o meu é MX: MBM29LV800CBTC-90G)
> - Ligue o pino 48 (A16 no datasheet) à terra (GND)
> - Com o pino ligado à terra, ligue o AP
> - Desligue o pino 48 da terra
> 
> Agora não desligue o AP, senão terá que repetir o processo.
> O AP vai estar pronto a receber um firmware funcional por TFTP. Veja o ip default do seu AP e coloque o seu computador na mesma rede antes de enviar o firmware por TFTP.


Mano você salvou meu Ap...se estivesse aqui eu de daria um chocolate..valeu mesmo. no meu caso foi um ew-7209 e o chip é um s29al016d70tf102 e o pino é o que fica do lado do pontinho. brigadão....
Ps:
por quê o projeto esta parado galera...vamos botar quente.

----------


## betodut

ai alguem que tenha um gravador e ja gravo flash do 5460AP o que tenho que gravar nela para voltar a dar boot minhas trilhas ja ta quaze rebentando de tira poe flash e qual formato do arquivo que tehno que gravar na flash e meu radio so acende led verde sera que ler flash de um funcionando e gravar num pifado consigo recuperalo..

----------


## terencerocha

Esse firmware tá pronto? Onde baixo ele?

----------


## oneideluis

Estive acompanhando esse forum, e baseado nas dificuldades,sugiro que o projeto tenha inicio, baseado no firmware da Edimax. Ele ja vem com uma grande parte do que se precisa, como PPPOE, Firewall, Qos, Bloqueio de Sites, faltaria um controle de Banda, Regulagem da potencia, e melhorar a aparencia e o Idioma.

----------


## andreaf

Bom pessoal, apesar de trabalhar com linux a muito tempo, e realmente gostar de novos desafios, (este parece ser um ótimo), nao vou poder fazer muito em função da minha atividade que esta comendo meu tempo quase integral, porem sou responsavel por um provedor de acesso wirilles e tenho muita facilidade em testar novas firmwares, até por que trabalho com as versões pagas (aprouter e wappro) diariamente, entao gostaria de ajudar testando e dando opnioes e se possivel ajudando no que for necessario, tenho muitos modelos de equipamentos a disposição para teste e muitas situações de longo e curto alcance, posso rapidamente testar funções WDS, AP, WISP etc.. em situações de trabalho real com trafego real, o que acredito que pode ajudar muito a qualidade da firmware.

Contem comigo....

----------


## jpboldrini

bom dia, estava lendo o assunto no forum tenho mesmo problema no gi-link 
parrece ter morrido vc disse o pino 48 (a16 no datasheet) a terra (gnd) 
no meu gi-link tem seis pinos mesmo mas onde acho a16 do datasheet 
porque minha epron so tem 40 pinos mas o chip 8186 tem 200 pinos 
por favor mande uma ajuda

----------


## vchristo

Voce tem que ler o modelo da flash, procurar o datashee no google, localizar a linha A16 (procure do datasheet a linha de endereçamento A16). a fezer os procedimentos, (supondo que voce tenha experiência) caso contrario poderá danificá-lo definitivamente ... abraço.

----------


## renatoabaetenet

Galera, to apanhando feio, tenho uma ovislink aki, coloquei o shortlinux, só que além de ela não ter o pppoe, não aceita eu discar o pppoe aqui do meu pc também não, ou seja perdi o treco, e quando fui voltar o firmware antigo tive a surpresa de q o arquivo .cgi q faz a atualizaçao do firm está faltando.... e ainda não consegui a merda do cabo serial pra entrar na criança... ou seja até o momento, estou sem ovislink ! Se alguém puder me ajudar.... valeu !

----------


## acidblood

renato, tenta usar este aqui: http://www.appro.cz/data/V3_00J.bin

----------


## jpboldrini

ai galera o link do firmware 
A-Link WL54AP2

----------


## socrateschalkidis

socorro.... fiz merda....

na tentativa de clonar o mac de dois radios, troquei so mac´s de um radio, porem o que eu quiz fazer nao deu certo... e agora NAO consigo + voltar ao mac original... a versao do firm que estou usando é a APROUTER 6.1, e os comando que eu usei foi:

flash set ELAN_MAC_ADDR 001122334454
flash set HW_NIC1_ADDR 001122334455
flash set HW_WLAN_ADDR 001122334456

assim mesmo, c/ esses mac´s ai... porem quero voltar o mac original, porem nao ta dando certo.... 

o mac original é:

lan: 00 0a 52 7a 2f 63
wan: 00 0a 52 7a 2f 64

entao, meus caros colegas, como devo proceder p/ voltar os mac´s originais???

----------


## prvcastro

galera acho que deveriamos pensar em deixar o firmware leve. uma ideia seria um firmware para cada modo de operação. eu por exemplo nao uso 25% das funções do meu firmware (ap router). queria um firmware apenas para o modo cliente isp.
o que acham?

----------


## digitalwifi

[Quem tiver esse firmware gratuito por gentileza manda pra mim to precisando urgente...

----------


## digitalwifi

Quem tiver esse firmware gratuito por gentileza manda pra mim to precisando urgente...
[email protected]

----------


## 1929

> Bom pessoal, apesar de trabalhar com linux a muito tempo, e realmente gostar de novos desafios, (este parece ser um ótimo), nao vou poder fazer muito em função da minha atividade que esta comendo meu tempo quase integral, porem sou responsavel por um provedor de acesso wirilles e tenho muita facilidade em testar novas firmwares, até por que trabalho com as versões pagas (aprouter e wappro) diariamente, entao gostaria de ajudar testando e dando opnioes e se possivel ajudando no que for necessario, tenho muitos modelos de equipamentos a disposição para teste e muitas situações de longo e curto alcance, posso rapidamente testar funções WDS, AP, WISP etc.. em situações de trabalho real com trafego real, o que acredito que pode ajudar muito a qualidade da firmware.
> 
> Contem comigo....


OLá, eu estou com um problema no Gi-Link 2404. Eu atualizei o firmware para o WapPro versão 3.6 em português. Aí começaram minhas penitencias. Eu tenho 2 máquinas associadas a rede. Uma delas, que está ligada ao rádio por cabo de rede e também tem uma placa wireless, consegue acessar normalmente a internet. A outra máquina que tem só placa wireless consegue conectar com ótima intensidade de sinal mas não pega IP e nem Gateway. No soft que gerencia esta placa, a única leitura que está faltando é exatamente o IP e Gateway. O mais gozado é que antes de atualizar o firmware ela estava funcionando normalmente. 
Mesmo na máquina próxima ao rádio muitas vezes ao reiniciar, aparece no Status do rádio Cliente Ativo os MACs das placas e em Cliente DHCP as vêzes aparece o IP atribuido a minha máquina e as vezes não aparece nada. Mas nunca aparece o IP atribuido a máquina distante.
E o pior de tudo é que agora eu não sei como voltar ao firmware original.
Você pode me ajudar?
João Carlos

----------


## jocthbr

Gente, me ajuda!

Eu tenho o ovislink 5460AP, que depois de tentar colocar o firmware wappro, parou de funcionar geral!
Agora nem o TFTP funciona...
daí, o segundo led (status), ficava vermelho qndo eu ligava o AP...
só que depois de dar uma caçada na internet, ví que algumas pessoas ligavam o pino A16 da flash no GND do circuito...
Tentei fazer também..
e o que aconteceu é que agora nem a luz vermelha acende mais...
agora, só o power acende...
e agora?
cabo console resolve, ou vou ter q montar um JTAG?

alguém tem palpite?

----------


## liandrocarniel

o AcidBlood indicou esse firmware: APPro Wireless Access Point / Router / Bridge / Client - pøehled funkcí

Alguém já usou? Ele necessita de licença também ou é um free?

----------


## cristiam

_Fazemos manutencao em equipamentos wireless e firmwares de quase todos os equipamentos.Depois de muitas pesquisas encontrei jeito de atualizar quase todos os firmwares dos equipamentos wireles que e um pesadelo depois que ele perde o firmware,estou falando sobre o preco e a burocracia de fazer atualizacoes._

Por tanto seus problemas acabaram! :Nurse: 
Qualquer duvida entrem em contato

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## mgn5005

Boa tarde a todos

Amigos vi que o projeto desviou um pouco o seu foco, vi que definiram o chip a ser usado, as caracteristicas basicas ja foram propostas, ja tem gente que apesar de nao ter conhecimento em programação ja se dispuseram a testar o firmware inclusive eu sou um deles, porem gostaria de saber a quantas anda o projeto que por sinal é de interesse de toda a comunidade do underlinux.


Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## mpsnet

> Vamos lá:
> Para começar, os que não tem domínio da coisa eu vou explicar mais ou menos, me corrijam se eu estiver errado.
> 
> O firmware nada mais é que um linux normal, só que a sua compilação é feita através de um cross compiler. Um cross compiler é um conjunto de compilador e bibliotecas responsáveis pela compilação de um fonte para uma determinada plataforma.
> 
> A plataforma que estas bridges (ovislink, kodama, sinwell, edimax) utiliza é a mips. só que é um tipo de mips de patente livre (um "hardware" open source). Isto torna o hardware bem barato. No caso o chip rtl8181 é um SOC da realtek semiconductors. Um SOC é um System On Chip, ele é quase uma placa mãe inteira encapsulada em um chip. No rtl8181 temos alguns devices, os mais importantes são:
> 01) um chip rtl8180 (wireless)
> 02) um ou dois chips rtl8139 (lan)
> 03) uma UART6550 (porta serial)
> ...


 ok... NO CASO DE UM GI-LINK... se eu fizer um firmware e der errado... o na hora do upload der errado.. não é só repor o firm original via tftp

----------


## Não Registrado

Voce me deu uma luz. Estava em meio de um apagao geral e com esse teu post fiquei iluminado com a sua ideia de resetar a memoria flash.
ja fiz isso em mp3 mas nao tinha ideia de como fazer isso no 5460ap.
o meu tinha queimado o chip realtek da lan1. troquei o chip que retirei de uma placa de pc inutilizada e o mesmo funcionou.
so que tinha o firmware da Ap Pro que para mim é uma porcaria. Resolvi entao trocar para o firmware do fabricante. quando tentei upar o firmware, antes de chegar no final ele dizia que era invalido. Tudo por causa do maledito ap pro.
Foi entao q cai na besteira de puxar uma configuracao de outro ap e ai deu kaka. Nada funciona mais.
Acende a lan1 somente quando conecto a hub, a lan2 ta normal. Power acende e fica verde, status fica permanentemente vermelho.
estou tentando colocar o firmware usando o programa TeraTerm mas, quando ele inica a varredura da flash, so aparece caracteres invalidos, como um montao de lixo e nao da boot no ap.
Agora com a sua ideia vou intensificar a busca do pino correto para tentar resetar esta coisa.
Se conseguir algo posto aqui.





> O AP parecia que estava morto mesmo, eu tinha inclusive ligado a interface serial ao computador e não era possivel interromper o boot nem apertando no ESC. Também fiz varias tentativas com o botão de reset e nada. Estava quase fazendo o JTAG, mas descobri uma maneira bem mais simples: 
> 
> - Desligue o AP
> - Localize o chip que contém a memória FLASH (o meu é MX: MBM29LV800CBTC-90G)
> - Ligue o pino 48 (A16 no datasheet) à terra (GND)
> - Com o pino ligado à terra, ligue o AP
> - Desligue o pino 48 da terra
> 
> Agora não desligue o AP, senão terá que repetir o processo.
> O AP vai estar pronto a receber um firmware funcional por TFTP. Veja o ip default do seu AP e coloque o seu computador na mesma rede antes de enviar o firmware por TFTP.

----------


## byosni

morreu o topico? ninguem consegui fazer nada? ou conseguiram e nao postatam? que coisa eh? o pessoal da aprouter deve ter apanhado muito para colocar o firmware deles pra funcionar... rsrsr

fico no aguardo ai....

at'e mais...

----------


## biohazzard

Gostaria de saber como esta andando a construção da firm. Ela irá rodar inicialmente em qual chip, qual o equipamento. sugiro que de uma olhada na open-wrt e na ddwrt. tem quase tudo. Poderiamos partir dela.

----------


## rodrigoadachi

Li todos os posts, mas ví que nada relatado de sucesso, gostaria muito de ajudar, tenho uma plataforma de desenvolvimento rodando em uma maquina virtual, tenho algumas dificuldades e tenho tb muito material.

----------

